# warp



## Alex_B (Jan 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 7, 2007)

BLOOOPER?
Never!
This is ever so *cooooooool!*


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 7, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> BLOOOPER?
> Never!
> This is ever so *cooooooool!*



Thanks  I guess it is somewhere in Between blooper and OK-ish.

... I can do better ... next time


----------



## J.E. (Jan 7, 2007)

Fast forward, eh!? I think it's cool, too!
Reminds me of a documentary I've seen once on travelling at light speed.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 7, 2007)

J.E. said:


> Reminds me of a documentary I've seen once on travelling at light speed.



that is why the trees are bending towards the centre, it is the extra gravity :lmao:
















[note: this was a totally unscientific comment of mine. As a physicist I can do better ]


----------



## Luckyshamrock69 (Jan 8, 2007)

OOOOO. I like this one. nice.


----------



## PNA (Jan 9, 2007)

Appearers you had a weird moment.....nice.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 11, 2007)

wow, this one found more fans than I would have guessed ... thanks guys


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool, reminds me of my mountain biking days... only I was a bit slower.


----------



## dese (Jan 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Thanks  I guess it is somewhere in Between blooper and OK-ish.
> 
> ... I can do better ... next time



No this is awsome!  Reminds me of the 'old days'.... :flower:


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 12, 2007)

hehe, reminds me of that new doctor who thing


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 13, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> hehe, reminds me of that new doctor who thing



but Doctor Who in general is not that new  Actually I gre up with seeing him on TV (ok, that used to be a different actor  )


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 14, 2007)

ahhhh good old Tom Baker


----------



## Buzaglo (Jan 16, 2007)

I have about 100 of picture like that 


​


----------



## firemedic0135 (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont think those are "like That". The Original looks like it is moving and makes me feel as though I am moving through the trees. I feel like I am moving through the sixties with your pics


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow how did you achieve this effect? (To the original one).

I agree I got a "mountain biking" feel when I first saw it, probably because I used to do some biking. I dont like calling it "mountain biking" because I live in Florida. Only mountains here are the waves!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 17, 2007)

I am really impressed how much feedback this one gets 

will try to do it properly next summer ... should get even better feedback then  



RMThompson said:


> Wow how did you achieve this effect? (To the original one).



used an image stabilised lens, long exposure (5 seconds), hold as steady as possible, then, after a second or two I did zoom out.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> that is why the trees are bending towards the centre, it is the extra gravity :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you scared me with this comment mr doctor!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

mentos_007 said:


> mr doctor!



shh, you promised not to tell anyone what the two of us usually play together!


----------



## perylousdemon (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome! How did you do that? :stun:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

perylousdemon said:


> Wow, that's awesome! How did you do that? :stun:



a zoom lens and long exposure.

you simply zoom while exposing.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 11, 2007)

I've seen something like that where a guy put a tripod up to his rear bumper, set the timer to 10 seconds, had the shutter stay open for 8 seconds and he drove away from the camera. It made it look like his car was going super fast (The tail lights were blurred the most but I guess he stopped near then end (with the e-brake so the tail lights would'nt getr brighter) because his car was in perfect focus at th eend of the warped lights). It looked really cool.


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 19, 2007)

That is a cool effect. I need to try this sometime.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope this summer I can do some that look more professional  Maybe even this weekend if the weather allows ... won' be that green though


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 17, 2007)

Whoever suggested Doctor Who, what about Dark Shadows as well.  The images are beautiful.


----------



## neon (Apr 12, 2007)

It just gives me a headache.
But its still a great shot!


----------



## WTF? (Apr 16, 2007)

pretty mad, liking the simple colours.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 23, 2007)

:mrgreen:Wheeeeee!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 23, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> :mrgreen:Wheeeeee!!!!!!:mrgreen:



If that image ever should come with sound, it would be that one


----------

